# Did my D80 just die on me?



## kami (Jun 28, 2010)

Every time I press the shutter I get an "err" message and the camera will not take pics anymore. 

Is it worth getting it repaired? Or should I just click the D300s "checkout" button on my B&H cart?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 28, 2010)

D300.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2010)

Is your lens seated firmly on the body, and the lens aperture ring set to minimum aperture? Do you have a memory card in the camera?


----------



## Shaneuk (Jun 28, 2010)

Sound's like your shutter has failed.


----------



## iRay808 (Jun 28, 2010)

it's either your lens is not on properly or shutter is messed up.. get the d300s!


----------



## JohnnyL (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Kami , like what Derrel and Iray said , check your lens first. Also , if you are using a battery grip , switch the batteries around or test the camera without the grip first.

I had similar experience. My d80  would show ERR and also I noticed the battery meter switching at random between full and empty. Later I realized that the camera / battery grip doesn't work if left battery is empty even though the right one is full.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 28, 2010)

Tried removing the battery and reinstalling it?

My D200 did this after I subjected it to -55degC. It finally seized and produced ERR. After I warmed it and removed the battery I heard a click of the mirror re-seating and put the battery back in and it was all good again.

But yes otherwise it does sound like it may be dead.


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2010)

There is a Nikon Authorized Repair shop in San Antonio on the following list:

Nikon Authorized Repair List

At the least, get an estimate on a repair.


----------



## kami (Jun 28, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Is your lens seated firmly on the body, and the lens aperture ring set to minimum aperture? Do you have a memory card in the camera?


 
Yes, yes, and yes. 

I've tried removing the battery and lens, tried other lenses, nothing works. Oh well, i'll check out repair prices.


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 28, 2010)

I think that's the camera gods way of telling you to upgrade


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 28, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Tried removing the battery and reinstalling it?
> 
> My D200 did this after I subjected it to -55degC. It finally seized and produced ERR. After I warmed it and removed the battery I heard a click of the mirror re-seating and put the battery back in and it was all good again.
> 
> But yes otherwise it does sound like it may be dead.



You do realize that the body isn't warrantied for those conditions, don't you?

The Nikon will be fine, I mean yours!


----------



## ghache (Jun 28, 2010)

the checkout button is your friend.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 29, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> You do realize that the body isn't warrantied for those conditions, don't you?
> 
> The Nikon will be fine, I mean yours!



Your typical Nikon isn't warrantied for any conditions after 1 year. In any case that's why we have travel insurance.


----------



## ecr111 (Jun 29, 2010)

Garbz said:


> ...
> My D200 did this after I subjected it to -55degC. It finally seized and produced ERR. ...


 

Was that in a temperature test chamber 
or 
did you jump out of a perfectly good airplane at 35,000 ft?


----------



## kami (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, just ordered a D300s. I'll send my D80 to San Antonio when we visit there next month.


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 8, 2010)

It could be shutter error like many other have mentioned here or  If you are repeatedly getting a blinking "ERR" warning on the LCD, and this occurs with multiple lenses, then your D80 probably needs to be checked out. See the Troubleshooting section of your D80 instruction manual, specifically the bottom of page 132.


It's unlikely to get any better, and will probably fail completely eventually if the source of the ERR warnings is not diagnosed. If you send it directly to Nikon, AFAIK the repair estimate is free, and will only cost you shipping. If the estimated repair cost is too high, you can decline the repair and they will only charge you for return shipping. It's difficult to speculate as to the repair cost, as there could be any number of electronic components causing the fault. It would be best to let the techs at Nikon do the diagnostic work to determine the cause of the fault.


----------

